# PC Aufrüstung



## frechdrache (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, Hallo Herbboy 

du bist ja wohl fast der allround Experte hier 

Ich habe meinem PC nun seit ca. 6 Jahren.

Xeon 1231 - 16 gb ddr 3 1600

Dazu habe ich schon mal letztes Jahr eine 2060 rtx getauscht, war vorher eine 970 GTX

Ich würde jetzt demnächst wieder mehr mit dem PC spielen, aktuell ist mein Monitor noch Full HD, gerne würde ich auf 4k aufrüsten.

Dass Grakas grad teuer sind, habe ich heute gelesen ....... habe mich länger nicht damit beschäftigt.

außer die Grafikkarte müsst ich fast alles tauschen, lohnt es sich den PC so zu verkaufen, und einen komplett neuen zu nehmen ?

Mein Budget liegt irgendwo zwischen 1500 und 3000 Euro.

Möglichst wenig 

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2021)

Also, für 4K wäre eine neue Grafikkarte Pflicht, aber die sind halt echt megateuer geworden. Da müsstest du eine RTX 3070 als Minimum einplanen - die kostete zum Release 500-600€, aktuell ab 1000€. Das wäre zwar mit Deinem Budget trotzdem locker drin, wäre aber entweder total dämlich oder Luxus pur  

Für den Rest kannst du - egal ob du nun wirklich auch ne neue Graka nimmst oder erstmal bei der RTX 2060 bleibst - einen Core i7-10700F oder auch 10700K nehmen. Oder den etwas schnelleren AMD Ryzen 5600X, der aber "nur" 6 Kerne / 12 Threads hat. Die i7 haben 8/16. Dazu dann 2x16GB DDR4-3200-RAM. Mainboard: wenn du da nix besonderes brauchst und nicht groß übertakten willst, dann würde ich so 90-130€ ausgeben. 

Dann eine M.2-SSD mit Lesespeed ab ca 2500-3000 MB/s, ca 120-130€. Dazu noch so viel Festplatten-Speicher wie du brauchst - 2000GB kosten 50-60€.

Gehäuse gibt es ab 50-60€, wenn es ordentlich sein soll. Netzteile mit 500-600W und guter Effizienz so ab 60-70€.


Das wäre der grobe Rahmen - du kannst natürlich zB das Gehäuse und Deine Festplatten behalten und nur Board/RAM/CPU, M.2-SSD und Netzteil neu einbauen. Je nach Spiel darfst du aber nicht zu viel erwarten - eine moderne, starke CPU kann durchaus 20, 30% und mehr Power in einigen Games im Vergleich zum Xeon bringen, es kann aber auch mal weniger sein, vor allem wenn die Grafikkarte mehr FPS verhindert. zB kann es sein, dass der Xeon für ein neues Games maximal 50 FPS liefern kann und ein neuer Prozessor 100 FPS; also 100% mehr Leistung. Aber wenn die Grafikkarte bei den gewünschten Details in der Ziel-Auflösung nur 60 FPS schafft, dann hast du halt auch nur 60 FPS und somit nur 20% mehr Leistung. 

Eine RTX 2060 packt bei 4K in modernen Games halt eher nur 20-30 FPS, wenn du in 4K auch noch hohe Details einstellst - das sollte Dir klar sein. Ich würde 4K erstmal aufschieben, dann hast du mit ner RXT 2060 bis WQHD (2560x1440 Pixel) noch genug Power, und ein 4K-Monitor/TV kann das Bild ja trotzdem hochrechnen.


----------



## frechdrache (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo !

danke für Deine Einschätzung ! 

Meinst du, der komplett pc mit Fraktal Schrank und 3 Festplatten (2 x ssd) würde ich einigermaßen verkaufen lassen ?

weil das meiste kann man ja fast nicht wieder verwenden .... und einzeln wird son xeon ja nix bringen, die Graka lässt sich sicher verkaufen gut, aber sonst nix oder ?

Danke im Voraus für Deine Meinung.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2021)

frechdrache schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> danke für Deine Einschätzung !
> 
> ...


Klar könnte man den PC noch gut verkaufen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man die Grafikkarte nicht lieber behalten sollte. 

Und einzeln verkaufen kann sich dann durchaus lohnen: den Xeon mit Board und 16GB könntest du als Set verkaufen für 120-150€, und beim Rest kannst du ja durchaus noch was weiter behalten und erstmal nur ein neues Board mit CPU und RAM und einer M.2-SSD kaufen.


----------



## frechdrache (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo !

ich habe folgendes Angebot ausgewählt, resultierend aus dem Angebot der Woche von Agando:

*AGANDO fuego 3737r7 scar*
_          Gehäuse:Corsair iCue 465X RGB
Netzteil:be quiet! Straight Power Gold 850 Watt
Mainboard:MSI X570 Gaming PRO Carbon Wifi, AMD X570
Prozessor:AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 4.4GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:32GB DDR4-RAM PC-3200 (2x 16GB)
Grafikkarte:Nvidia GeForce RTX3080 10GB, beliebiger Hersteller
Benchmark:keine Benchmark Software
M.2 / Optane:NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Kingston A2000
2. M.2:NVME M.2 SSD 1TB Kingston A2000
1. Festplatte / SSD:2000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.
2. Festplatte / SSD:keine 2. Festplatte
RAID-System:keine RAID Konfiguration
Partitionierung:keine Partitionierung
Wechselplatten-System:kein Wechselplatten-System
Laufwerk:kein optisches Laufwerk
2. Laufwerk:kein 2. Laufwerk
USB Speicher:kein USB-Stick / USB-Festplatte
Cardreader:kein Cardreader
Wireless LAN:kein Wireless LAN Adapter
Soundkarte:Creative Sound Blaster Z
Prozessor-Cooler:be quiet! Pure Rock Slim
Gehäuselüfter vorn:3x 12 0mm Corsair LL RGB vorinstalliert
Gehäuselüfter oben:kein Gehäuselüfter oben vorinstalliert
Gehäuselüfter hinten:kein Gehäuselüfter hinten vorinstalliert
Gehäuselüfter unten:kein Gehäuselüfter unten vorinstalliert
Gehäuse-Dämmung:keine Dämmung
Betriebssystem:Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit

2507 Euro kostet es, aktuell mein beser Preis.

Herb - würdest du hier irgendwas ändern ? 
mir war eine separate Soundkarte und 2 m2 platten wichtig, daher dieses board

Gruß

Frank _


----------



## ribald (16. Februar 2021)

Ich würde einfach mal abwarten, grade jetzt was zu kaufen ist doch Wahnsinn.......


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2021)

frechdrache schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> ich habe folgendes Angebot ausgewählt, resultierend aus dem Angebot der Woche von Agando:
> 
> ...


Also, das ist natürlich ein paar Hunderter teurer als zu normalen Grafikkarten-Zeiten, aber wenn unbedingt einen neuen PC haben willst und es Dir das wert ist, dann kannst du das so machen. 

Ich würde aber die Soundkarte echt weglassen, so was braucht man heutzutage wirklich nicht mehr, außer man macht Musik oder so, wo man dann aber eine ganz andere Art von Karte oder externer Box nehmen würde. 

Oder hast du GANZ besonders gute Kopfhörer / Lautsprecher?

Außerdem: das Gehäuse ist relativ teuer, d.h. es wäre kein Nachteil für Kühlung und Lautstärke, wenn du da eines nehmen würdest, das 40-60€ günstiger ist. Das Netzteil ist viel zu viel, da würden maximal 700-750W reichen. Kann aber sein, dass agando das vorgibt, da die RTX 3080 theoretisch Spitzen über 700W haben kann.

Und zur RTX 3080: Der PC würde ohne Grafikkarte etwa 1200-1250€ kosten. Das heißt du wirst nur für die RTX 3080 das gleiche oben drauflegen. Da wäre die Frage, ob das echt sein muss oder ob du nicht doch zuerst die RTX 2060 weiter nutzt bzw. falls du Deinen alten PC in einem Stück verkaufen willst: ob du nicht eine günstigere Karte für den Übergang nimmst.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2021)

Also, ich hab mal bei Agando geschaut: ich würde 1000x eher den hier nehmen https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p109605  der hat quasi die gleiche Ausstattung wie Dein Vorschlag, aber nur 16GB und eine RTX 3070. Dafür kostet der nur 1500€. Wenn du den auf 32GB RAM änderst, sind es 1625€. Das sind immer noch 880€ weniger. 

Eine RTX 3080 ist zwar in 4K nochmal 30% schneller als eine RTX 3070. Aber die 3070 ist auch schon schnell, und 880€ Aufpreis wären in Prozent ja über 50% und nicht nur 30%...

Und wenn es doch ne 3080 sein "muss", dann schau mal den hier https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p102889   der Ryzen 7 5700X ist ein Stück stärker als der 3700X, dafür hat der PC "nur" 16GB RAM. Das reicht aber auch für eine ganze Weile, und 2 Riegel selber nachträglich einsetzen ist kinderleicht. Der Aufpreis für Änderungen ist bei agando nämlich oft viel zu hoch, obgleich die PCs in der Basis-Konfig meist fair sind. Aber für eine Änderungen von 16GB auf 32GB zahlst du ja da so viel wie du normalerweise für die ganzen 32GB bezahlen würdest...


----------



## frechdrache (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo !

zu der Soundkarte - ja ich bin Musiker - ich steuere über eine DAW auch eine externe Soundkarte als usb audio-interface an, aber möchte vom pc aufnahmen nicht darüber abspielen, für die Studio Monitore (Yamaha HS5 - HS8+) macht es wirklich einen Unterschied, ob Soundkarte ja oder nein.

den PC den ich da entworfen habe ich natürlich etwas wirff, 2 x m2 ssd mit 1 tb - 1 x zocken 1 x Musik, und noch eine hdd
wlan wollte ich haben und für soviele steckplätze benötigte ich auch ein anderes Motherboard

Ram aufrüsten ist wirklich kinderleicht, macht es Sinn den Prozessor zu tauschen gegen den ryzen 7 5700 x ? und den Rest so lassen ? die 2 ssd s möchte ich auf jeden fall haben ....

PS und danke euch beiden, für Eure Einschätzung

Gruß

Frank


----------



## frechdrache (16. Februar 2021)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt

ich habe soeben storniert...... 

ich orientier mich neu - und vergleiche noch mal ....


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2021)

frechdrache schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> zu der Soundkarte - ja ich bin Musiker - ich steuere über eine DAW auch eine externe Soundkarte als usb audio-interface an, aber möchte vom pc aufnahmen nicht darüber abspielen, für die Studio Monitore (Yamaha HS5 - HS8+) macht es wirklich einen Unterschied, ob Soundkarte ja oder nein.



Wieso nimmst du denn nicht das Interface zum Abspielen? ^^  Ich mache das so, ich mach auch Musik (nur hobbymäßig).

Und ob es bei einem modernen Mainboard noch einen Unterschied macht, das müsste man erst sehen. 


Der Ryzen 7 5800X (nicht 5700X, was ein Vertipper) ist halt nochmal besser, kostet dafür aber auch mehr als der 3700X. In Spielen sind es nur 2-3% bei sehr hohen Auflösungen - dafür lohnt es sich also nicht. Aber in geringeren Auflösungen, wo die Grafikkarte kein wichtiger Faktor mehr ist, sieht man das Potenzial, da sind es schon 20-25%. Bei Anwendungen sind es 25-30%, je nach Anwendung und Szenario.

Ich würde aber unbedingt einen PC suchen, bei dem das meiste schon so ist, wie du es wünschst, da Änderungen bei agando teils überproportional teurer sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Februar 2021)

Jupp, Soundkarte würde ich bei guten Boxen / Lautsprechern immer nehmen. Ich höre den Unterschied auch schon deutlich, auch wenn ich kein Musiker bin und mich sogar mit MP3 zufrieden gebe. Aber selbst 192Kb MP3 hören sich über eine gute Soundkarte mit guten Kopfhörern merklich anders an als über Onboard-Soundkarte.

Die Alternative ist hier sonst schlicht das System den Sound berechnen zu lassen und über HDMI an den Monitor mit auszugeben und dann die Lautsprecher / Kopfhörer an den Monitor anzuschließen statt an den PC.
Habe ich aber zugegeben jetzt nicht direkt probiert. Wobei auch die Qualität / Klirrfaktor der Buchse da eine Rolle mit spielen dürfte. Meine Soundblaster generiert jedenfalls den zweitbesten Klang bei meiner vorhandenen Audio-Hardware. Nur die richtige Stereoanlage ist besser, alle anderen Geräte sind  schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Alternative ist hier sonst schlicht das System den Sound berechnen zu lassen und über HDMI an den Monitor mit auszugeben und dann die Lautsprecher / Kopfhörer an den Monitor anzuschließen statt an den PC.


Also, das ist ne eher miese Idee. Der D/A-Wandler eines ordentlichen Mainboards, der den digitalen Ton am Ende dann für einen Kopfhörer oder Boxen in ein analoges Signal wandelt, ist mit Sicherheit besser als der eines Monitors... Die Alternative zu ner Soundkarte ist daher immer eher der Mainboardsound, der je nach Modell auch ordentlich ist. 

"Besser" geht es natürlich immer - aber er hat ja eh schon ein Audio-Interface, also eine (semi)professionelle Sound"karte". Daher frag ich mich, was da ne zusätzliche Soundkarte noch für einen Sinn macht.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das ist ne eher miese Idee. Der D/A-Wandler eines ordentlichen Mainboards, der den digitalen Ton am Ende dann für einen Kopfhörer oder Boxen in ein analoges Signal wandelt, ist mit Sicherheit besser als der eines Monitors... Die Alternative zu ner Soundkarte ist daher immer eher der Mainboardsound, der je nach Modell auch ordentlich ist.
> 
> "Besser" geht es natürlich immer - aber er hat ja eh schon ein Audio-Interface, also eine (semi)professionelle Sound"karte". Daher frag ich mich, was da ne zusätzliche Soundkarte noch für einen Sinn macht.


Ich habe es ja wie gesagt auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Es war nur eine Idee, wie man die Soundkarte umgehen könnte. 

Bei Onboard Sound, also in der Regel den Realtek Chips, ist mir jedoch einfach generell, spätestens mit guten Kopfhörern, aufgefallen, dass der Sound recht dumpf und teils sogar verrauscht ist. 
Ich denke für PC Speaker / Kopfhörer bis 50 Euro reicht Onboard Sound, bei allem darüber sollte man sich nach einer Alternative umsehen. 

Ich meine es macht Null Sinn sich teure Headsets / Kopfhörer von Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic und Co. für 100 bis xxx Euro zu kaufen oder gute Boxen, nur damit man dann schäbigen Sound aufgrund der Soundkarte auf die Ohren kriegt. 

Die Frage ist halt jetzt, wieso ist die Qualität von Onboard Sound so schlecht. Liegt es an den Soundchips, den DA Wandlern, den Buchsen oder einer Kombination davon. 
Mir ist z.B. durchaus aufgefallen, dass wenn ich meinen Kopfhörer vorne am Gehäuse an der Klinkenbuchse anschließe leidet die Qualität durchaus ein wenig im Vergleich zu wenn ich ihn direkt in die Soundkarte stöpsel. Das ist in dem Fall zwar minimal aber durchaus auffällig. Und das ist bei beiden PCs wo ich diese Kopfhörer nutze so gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja wie gesagt auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Es war nur eine Idee, wie man die Soundkarte umgehen könnte.


Es sollte doch aber an sich eine logische Schlussfolgerung sein, dass ein Wandler für einen Monitor, nur um ihm ein kleines Zusatzfeature zu geben, sicher nicht besser als eine komplette "Einheit" für Sound bei einem ordentlichen Mainboard sein dürfte 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei Onboard Sound, also in der Regel den Realtek Chips, ist mir jedoch einfach generell, spätestens mit guten Kopfhörern, aufgefallen, dass der Sound recht dumpf und teils sogar verrauscht ist.
> Ich denke für PC Speaker / Kopfhörer bis 50 Euro reicht Onboard Sound, bei allem darüber sollte man sich nach einer Alternative umsehen.


Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern, oder hast du etwa pro CPU-Generation mindestens 20 Mainboards als Stichprobe getestet?   Es gibt bei Mainboards gute und schlechte Soundlösungen, und ein Rauschen kann auch ganz simpel erst dann entstehen, wenn man den Front-Anschluss nutzt, wie du ja auch bemerkt hast.

Ich hab ein Audio-Interface zum Musikmachen und hatte mal nach einem Umbau für eine Weile Onboardsound benutzt - wenn man GENAU hinhört, merkte man nen Unterschied. Aber zB beim Surfen Musikhören oder in Games habe ich keine Nachteile bemerkt, und das mit Boxen für über 400€ und Kopfhörern für 150€.

Was man auch beachten muss ist, dass der Sound auch mal ab Werk so abgemischt sein kann, dass es einem einfach nicht zusagt - ein "zu dumpf" kann dann auch einfach nur an der Voreinstellung liegen und nicht an der Qualität des Onboardsounds. Ein Rauschen wiederum kann damit zu tun haben, dass die Impendanz des Kopfhörers überhaupt nicht zu der Buchse des Onboardsounds passt. Es gibt daher auch Boards, bei denen der Onboardsound eine Buchse oder einen Modus mit extra-Kopfhörerverstärkung hat.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich meine es macht Null Sinn sich teure Headsets / Kopfhörer von Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic und Co. für 100 bis xxx Euro zu kaufen oder gute Boxen, nur damit man dann schäbigen Sound aufgrund der Soundkarte auf die Ohren kriegt.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt jetzt, wieso ist die Qualität von Onboard Sound so schlecht. Liegt es an den Soundchips, den DA Wandlern, den Buchsen oder einer Kombination davon.


Die sind ja eben überhaupt nicht allgemein schlecht - das ergibt auch keinen Sinn. Die Chips sind teils die gleichen wie bei separaten Soundkarten. Besonders wichtig ist halt der D/A-Wandler, und da wird bei Karten ab ner gewissen Klasse halt was besseres, aber eben auch teureres verwendet. So was könnte ein Board direkt um 20-30€ teurer machen, daher wird es nur selten eingesetzt.

Und "schäbig" wird der Sound auch nicht gleich, nur weil man gute Kopfhörer hat... es macht auch mit einem günstigen Onboardsound durchaus Sinn, gute Kopfhörer zu kaufen - es macht aber mehr Sinn, zB statt 200€-Kopfhörer zu kaufen sich welche für "nur" 150€ plus ne Soundkarte oder USB-Verstärker zu kaufen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2021)

Das ist eben die Frage, ob die Monitore und Mainboards den schlechteren D/A Wandler haben ist wahrscheinlich von Fall zu Fall verschieden. 

Und nein, natürlich habe ich nicht ständig Geräte im Test. Ich beziehe mich hier einzig auf Erfahrungen mit meinen drei letzten Desktops und meinen vier Notebooks + Netbook (alle haben halt einen Realtek Chip). Wobei übrigens das Netbook besonders schlecht abschneidet. 

Wobei die Mainboards in meinen Desktops immer hochwertige Markengeräte waren. Mein aktuelles ist ein MSI Z370 Pro, davor hatte ich ein Gigabyte Z77. Aber auch da bin ich nicht zufrieden mit dem Onboard-Sound. 

Ich nutze ein über 25 Jahre altes 2.1 System von Altec Lansing, das damals 300 DM gekostet hat. Ist wirklich nicht das Beste aber selbst da höre ich Unterschiede. Meine Köpfhörer mögen allerdings weit empfindlicher sein, das sind nun mal 500 Euro Denon die etwa vergleichbar mit Sennheiser 600ern wären (nur haben die Denon besseren Bass). Und mit denen höre ich halt schlechte Abspieler sofort, egal bei welcher Art Gerät. Deswegen höre ich mit denen z.B. auch nicht mehr gerne am Asus Tablet Musik, das ist zwar besser als mein voriges Acer Tablet aber im Vergleich zu etwa guten Smartphones einfach schlecht (obwohl das Tablet damals ein teures Premium-Gerät war). Und leider kommen aber auch die Smartphones nicht an die Soundkarte ran, wobei ich zugeben halt keine 1000 Euro Handys verwende. Meine teuersten Smartphones waren ein Samsung Note 4 und das HTC One M8 - wobei die recht gute Klangqualität lieferten aber eben auch noch lange nicht auf dem Niveau der Soundblaster X-Fi, die ich jetzt schon im glaube ich vierten PC habe, die ist quasi uralt aber eine der letzten Karten, wo die Soundberechnung durch die Karte durchgeführt wird und nicht die CPU belastet, was ja praktisch alle modernen Soundkarten tun. 

Spannend hingegen ist, dass diese ganzen modernen Geräte mit meinem Technics Verstärker aus den 90ern nicht ansatzweise mithalten können. Um wirklich guten Klang zu erhalten muss man also scheinbar auch heute zu einem vernünftigen Verstärker greifen.


----------

